# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Nekim "čudom" su mi se jako smanjila slova na forumu :)

## nela08

Trebam pomoć u vraćanju foruma na "normalan izgled" i veličinu slova. Čitala sam nešta sa bebom koja je malo lupkala po tipkovnici (dobro, dosta je lupkala) i od jednom su se slova smanjila na tako sitno da ih jedva čitam, a ja jako dobro vidim.  :Smile:  Tražila sam u svojim postavkama opcije vraćanja ali nisam našla ništa korisno, pa molim administratore za pomoć!

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Alt i plus?
To je i moja stalno bila radila... Hehe... A ja već zaboravila kako popraviti.

----------


## spajalica

Crtl plus

----------


## Mojca

E, kad sam se vratila u krevet sam se sjetila da je ctrl.  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

Hvala, cure! Ja samo "vunerkinde" rađam.  :Smile:  Kak' je samo uspjela?!  :Laughing:

----------

